# Never Ending



## stopibs (Aug 20, 2004)

I'm a freshmen in highschool, and have been dealing wiht this for a year and a half. Ever since final exams my IBS has realy awakend. Before I was fealing great and rarley bothered me. But since final exams that was 3 weeks ago, my symptoms haven't let up. It feals like a never ending battle. The way I feal all the time is weak, short pains, upset stomic, and nervus. My mom dosn't help the situation. She never beleavs me. She dosn't have a cluse what it's like. She won't let me see a doctor or stay home from school on bad days. Dose anyone know what I'm talking about. If so, how long can this go on?


----------



## Sarah C (Nov 22, 2004)

Have you tried changing your diet? Is there something other than exams that has happened that may be making your life more stressful, or may be affecting your life in other ways?


----------



## writefx (Jan 25, 2005)

Is there someone else that you could talk to? Another relative, friends parents, teacher?


----------

